# 2003 Chevrolet 2500HD fuel mileage



## Brad M. (Jan 2, 2003)

Hello everyone. New to the forum here, hope everyone had a good christmas. Just bought the truck last weekend and love it, have no idea why it took me so long to become a Chevy owner! We got the 2500HD extended cab with the 6 liter V8, 4.10 rear end, long bed. So far the family is very pleased! Will be using it to haul horse trailers and boats mostly, and the wifes main truck to go to work. What can we expect for mileage with this truck empty going down the road. Look forward to the replies and hope it does not hurt to bad.  Thanks folks...


----------



## WNY PAT (Dec 4, 2002)

*MPG*

Plowing: about 4-6 MPG
Pulling 7K - 8K trailer: about 8-10 MPG
Empty Highway: 12-14 MPG

I have the 6.0L, X-Cab, 4X4, 4:10, 285-75-16 tires

Ouch... at least I always thought so....


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2003)

I've got a 1991 2500 Suburban 2W with 454ci, I always get 15mpg in town, 17-18mpg at about 80mph on interstates. It loves to run, I have to watch the gauge a lot, and after about 100 miles into a run on the interstate the bolts seems to tighten up on everything, the tires (16 inch) get smoother and the vibrations are gone, and soon it wants to cruise at about 100mph. The gauge only goes to 85, and the pin is about 95, and many times I find myself with the needle pressing on the gauge max-pin. I bought it used with 16K miles. It does not burn any oil.
The one thing I do use in the oil is called QMI. I think QMI is the reason.


----------



## Brad M. (Jan 2, 2003)

*Not very good at responses*

At this point this thread has had over 125 views and only 2 replies. not a very informative group at all. Thanks to the 2 folks who took the time to respond. Anybody know of a discussion forum where people respond?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Uh yeah dude.


Texas? How much plowing do you do there? Whats than annual snowfall? 

I think you need to check the top of your monitor.... Its says plowsite.com, Not "Hey I am lame, and I can't find a Chevy truck website"


----------



## Brad M. (Jan 2, 2003)

And you need to check the beginning of my thread moron. I stated what I wanted to know. There are chevy owners here and that was why I was asking. Just because you are plowing snow does not mean anything, you still drive the truck around.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Brad*

Not a 2003 but I have a 2001- 2500 HD 4x4 ext.cab short bed -6.0L- auto 4.10

Best straight highway=18.9 mpg (cruise control at 68 mph)

Easy around town = 14mpg

Hard on the gas around town = 10 mpg

Plowing ( not that it matters to you ) 6 mpg


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Brad you emailed me and i responded to you. 

1.This site is the best out there. 

2.here are many subjects on fuel mileage and if you would have read and searched before you posted,,,you could have found your answer somewhere.

last but not least,,, most of us have been pretty damn busy snowplowing.... and thats another reason you haven't recieved many answers.............so who's the moron


----------



## Brad M. (Jan 2, 2003)

*Back off little man*

You were not too damn busy to stick your nose into something that did not concern you. There are many topics on this forum about Chevy trucks from leaking radiator to bumpy ride, give me a break. As of this morning there are almost 180 views on my thread, if you are so damn busy what are you doing on the internet. I came to this forum and wished everybody the best, stated a question and was looking forward to some intelligent correspondence. Instead I was told I was lame because I couldn't read. Now you stick your nose in trying to defend the first moron. There are more friendly forums out there and I will try to find one.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i really love these people (outsiders) that come here and insult our members!
brad m, if you are so dissatisfied with your results, leave and dont come back! this site has a lot of members, maybe out of those 125 people that viewed your original post, maybe only 2 of them own the same truck and can answer your question intelligently. maybe since you posted a question about fuel economy, on a site dedicated to snowplowing (hence the name plowsite). or maybe since your attitude frankly sucks, no one wants to help you!


----------



## Brad M. (Jan 2, 2003)

*Attitude?*

From my very first post I was very friendly, was I not? Like I said there are many threads that have nothing to do with plowing AT ALL. I know see that the majority of people would rather show that they are little boys and just want to argue and point fingers. Go make a snowman little boy.


----------



## Brad M. (Jan 2, 2003)

And one more thing, I was insulted first. What makes you so special? Were you an outsider at the time of you very first post? Or do I have to live somewhere up north to be accepted into this forum? Get a life.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Hey Brad*

Just thought I'd say Thanks!  you know, your welcome 
 .


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Brad M. lets try this again,i for one have tallied about 20 of those views on the board as i was curious about the mileage also,i dont own that truck so i can't help,you got a couple good replies,but to be honest most guys buy these trucks to work,they could really give a damn less what they get for mileage,thats not there purpose,i realize you wanted to know,but thats just the way it is!I have asked ?'s that have gotten little response and there's a couple were the help wouldn't stop,sometimes threads are missed and unread,hope you find what your lookin for.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by chtucker _
> *Uh yeah dude.
> 
> Texas? How much plowing do you do there? Whats than annual snowfall?
> ...


chtucker, THIS IS a Chevy Truck Forum. Snow has nothing to do with it. We want Chevy truck owners to join our community as much as we want those who own Chevy (or Dodge, or Ford)trucks that plow snow to join.

Your above statement was out of line, AND you made a personal attack on Brad M.

While you might not know it, years ago, in the beginning, there was a Chevy Truck Forum, BEFORE there was a Plowing Forum.

I know because I was the Moderator of it, and it was created after I suggested it.

I get hundreds of e mails a year asking for help with Chevy trucks. Some I reply to with the answers, and others I reply telling people to come here and post their question because I am too busy, or don't have the answer.

I also have a LARGE link on my CHEVY TRUCK website to a "Great Discussion Forum for Chevy Truck Owners". Want to guess where that link leads to?

Now, lets all shake hands and start over. 

Welcome to PlowSite Brad.

~Chuck


----------



## Brad M. (Jan 2, 2003)

*Thank you Chuck..*

I appreciate you clearing the air so to speak, it was my understanding this forum was about the trucks and not just plowing. I plow my pastures at home with a tractor does that count?  I would also like to apologize to everyone for the name calling I did, just happened to let it slip after the first negative post. Just because someone was rude to me does not make it right for me to be rude also. I am sorry and no hard feelings.  We all enjoy our trucks and that should be the reason to come here and share info. Take care.........


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

please accept my apology also. It was out line to say what I did, the way I did. There is alot of information on this website and it is a great resource. Please give everyone time to respond to your questions, you will learn alot and it will be worth your time. I did.

Again sorry.


 

Howard


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

You have to forgive Howard, he owns a ford.
Dino


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Now that we are all friends again!

Here's to the FORD owner!

   


Rick


----------



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

*'03 Silverado 2500 HD Mileage*

Took delivery of my '03 2500HD, 4x4 / Ext. Cab / Short Bed on 11/12. To date (1/7) I have 3250 miles.

1. Empty, combination city / highway >>> 10-12 MPG
2. Loaded >>> 9-11 MPG
3. Plowing >>> 7-9 MPG

BTW, all 2500HD's come with the 4.10 axle - which adds to the fuel economy challenge.

I will place my tonneau cover back on in the late Spring, in hopes that it may gain me 1-3 more MPG w/reduced drag (did help on my '00 1/2 ton).

Good luck...


----------



## raceman6135 (Jun 14, 2001)

I just wish I had the $40,000 (Canadian) to afford a new truck....

As it stands, it looks like my trusty 1986 C-20 crew cab will have to last me a little while longer.

 

DJS


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

I just checked my new 2003 2500 HD (standard cab) mileage and I'm getting a shade over 10 around town with a little 4WD time. It's still in break-in with a few hundred miles on it, so hopefully it will go up a bit. 

Just wanted to say that not all 2500 HDs come with the 4.10 rear. That's only on the 6.0 Liter engine. I know for a fact that you can get a higher rear (3.83 or something) in the 8.1 Liter and I'm pretty sure you can get it with the Duramax/Allison combo. I could be wrong, but I think the higher rear is stock with the Duramax engine.


----------



## WNY PAT (Dec 4, 2002)

*RE Ratios*

2500HD Info:

6.0L 4:10 only (16K GCWR)

8.1L 3.73 (20K GCWR)
4.10 (22K GCWR)

Duramax 3.73 Only (22K GCWR)

The 1500HD and 2500 can be had with the 6.0L and 3.73 Rear End but towing capacities are a little less....


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

A buddy of mine has a GMC 2500HD, 6.0L, 4X4, auto, ext. cab, short box, with 285/75/16's. 38,000 miles last I was in it. Just today I asked him what he was getting for mileage. In town 9-11 (empty), 8-9 (loaded), highway 12-14 (empty), 9-11 (loaded). I firgure that is about right, I get about the same mileage as him with my 460 when I baby the p!ss out of it (not shifting above 2,500 rpms), rodding on it not a chance then its single digits for me and my big block. But he is very happy considering his old truck a 96 3500 ext cab, long box 4X4 auto,454 got 8-9, loaded/empty-highway/city, didn't matter. Even though I am not a big GM fan, I was really impressed with the new 3/4 tons (with the 6.0L), very well thought out and good power.


----------

